

Microsoft: This Is How We Design Today - aynlaplant
http://gizmodo.com/microsoft-this-is-how-we-design-today-511913156

======
tswartz
It's great to see that Microsoft has begun to put a greater emphasis on
design. It will be interesting to see if they are able to win some of the
'cool factor' from Apple.

